# got my new rare Echinodorus sp



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

finaly got my hands on those rare Echinodorus sp. here is the pic of tank.
although they are small and kind looks alike but when they grow up will looks different 

currently have

Echinodorus sp. "Verde"
Echinodorus Satan "1995"
Echinodorus satan "2000"
Echinodorus satan "2003" Rio Goncalo
Echinodorus satan "2003" Ibirapuita
Echinodorus sp. "2003" Santa Maria 
Echinodorus satan "2004" Rio Paipasso
Echinodorus Satan "2005" Santoagusuto
Echinodorus satan "2006" Segureia
Echinodorus sp. Rio Brisas Argentia


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome plants, devil worshiper.

Curious to see what they'll all look like once they grow.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

Where did you get those from XD ?

Only one I could find was Echinodorus Opacus


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

got them oversea quite expensive


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

leviathan0 said:


> Awesome plants, devil worshiper.
> 
> Curious to see what they'll all look like once they grow.


LOL. I was thinking the same thing when I saw the names of the plants.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

I wish I can give them better name


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

catfishbi said:


> I wish I can give them better name


How about Echindorus sp. 'Lucifer' ? :icon_evil


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

example pic when it grow up


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Damn thats a lot of roots. Which little devil is that?


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

Echinodorus satan "2006" Segureia


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

best for shrimp tank. look those root.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

those are really sweet
do those stay small or do any of them get massive?
could you also pm me where you got them? I'm looking for cool sword varieties constantly


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

Echinodorus sp. "Verde" won't get very big. but others do get pretty big.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Grow them in a shorter tank.
Let the leaves touch the top of the water.
Keep ferts/light schedule around 12 hours on and 12 hours off.

You'll have hundreds of plantlets all over the place on runners in about 4 months

Just gave away my echinodorus secret.
Get these swords shared in the forum!

-Gordon


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

The root structure is ridiculous. How deep is your substrate?


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

thx Gordon for ur tip, I do noticed those sword grow very slow compare to others maybe they are still small. I will try your ways.
Charles





gordonrichards said:


> Grow them in a shorter tank.
> Let the leaves touch the top of the water.
> Keep ferts/light schedule around 12 hours on and 12 hours off.
> 
> ...


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Jim that one is not mine, I'm just showing the grown one to ppl what it will looks like.



jimko said:


> The root structure is ridiculous. How deep is your substrate?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I request dibs on baby plantlets (assuming I can afford them from you lol)


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG, that plant looks like it was grown in a tank with 80% dirt and 20% water. HOLY!


----------

